# Air Shows



## Rifleman62 (17 Aug 2014)

New topic for Air Show video links and announcements.



Spectacular. First time I ever saw an airshow at night (near the end of the video). Cameron, MO.

http://www.cameronairshow.com/

Cameron Airshow 2014.

http://vimeo.com/100670266


----------



## cupper (17 Aug 2014)

A night time airshow is definitely an experience. 

They had a glider pilot and a Harvard pilot do a show after dark at the Summerside Airshow last summer. 

Was visiting the in-laws, and we all went down to the waterfront to take it in.


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Aug 2014)

Wow.  That has to be the largest collection of gonads this side of I don't know where.  That Steward fellow has a death wish.  The night show would be incredible to say the least.  Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (9 Jun 2016)

Attached is a little document I did up showing the Canadian dates for upcoming airshow. For updates and US dates go here.


----------



## Journeyman (9 Jun 2016)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Attached is a little document I did up showing the Canadian dates for upcoming airshow.



Quinte International Airshow  Link
June 25-26, 2016
10:00am to 6:00pm
8 Wing / CFB Trenton


----------



## Retired AF Guy (9 Jun 2016)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Quinte International Airshow  Link
> June 25-26, 2016
> 10:00am to 6:00pm
> 8 Wing / CFB Trenton



Roger that. I'll add the info when I get a chance. 

Done..


----------



## WingsofFury (18 Jun 2016)

I've taken a bit of a hiatus from photography the last couple of years, but I will be attending the Quinte show next weekend with my camera in hand.

Hope to post some photos soon thereafter in this thread, if that's okay?


----------



## Retired AF Guy (22 Jun 2016)

WingsofFury said:
			
		

> I've taken a bit of a hiatus from photography the last couple of years, but I will be attending the Quinte show next weekend with my camera in hand.
> 
> Hope to post some photos soon thereafter in this thread, if that's okay?



At work here in Kingston this morning and Lancaster and B-25 Mitchell flew overhead.. very impressive and unfortunately, I was slow in getting my cell phone out and was unable to get a shot.


----------



## Journeyman (22 Jun 2016)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> At work here in Kingston this morning and Lancaster and B-25 Mitchell flew overhead..


I was on one of the higher floors of a hotel on Queen St W in Toronto, when I heard a very distinctive Rolls-Royce Merlin rumble.  I got to the window in time to see the Lanc fly by.

My first thought was "I don't remember doing hallucinogenic drugs this morning....."

I didn't know we had a flying Lancaster in Canada  (I now know there are two in the world -- Mt Hope.... and over _there_  where they're focused on BREXIT).  It was awesome.  I'd still love to see a Mosquito flying (apparently there's one)..... and a Lysander, just 'cause I'm a bit of a freak.  ;D

/tangent


----------



## Crimmsy (23 Jun 2016)

Canadian Warplane Heritage museum (same museum that owns the Lancaster) owns and flies a Lysander. Unfortunately you won't see it flying in the near term,  a few scratches need to be buffed out!


----------



## Retired AF Guy (24 Jun 2016)

Yesterday the Lanc flew over town twice, once mid-morning and the other time around noon. Got some pictures but no good when you enlarge them.


----------



## WingsofFury (26 Jun 2016)

Some shots from today at the QIAS.



IMG_2402 by Attila Papp, on Flickr



IMG_2319 by Attila Papp, on Flickr



IMG_2304 by Attila Papp, on Flickr



IMG_2269 by Attila Papp, on Flickr



IMG_2221 by Attila Papp, on Flickr


----------



## Journeyman (26 Jun 2016)

Did you get a shot of the F-22/P-51 formation?  Beyond seeing how the Raptor could move, I thought that was the highlight of the show.


----------



## WingsofFury (26 Jun 2016)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Did you get a shot of the F-22/P-51 formation?  Beyond seeing how the Raptor could move, I thought that was the highlight of the show.



Just a very rough edit of it so far....hope that you don't mind the quality.


----------



## Journeyman (26 Jun 2016)

Nice. Thanks.

And for a size comparison folks, the Mustang is actually in the foreground.   :nod:


----------



## WingsofFury (26 Jun 2016)

It's really a beautiful and aesthetically pleasing plane to look at...and loud.  Awesomely loud. 



IMG_2410 by Attila Papp, on Flickr


----------



## WingsofFury (26 Jun 2016)

And going vertical...



IMG_2376 by Attila Papp, on Flickr


----------



## WingsofFury (27 Jun 2016)

Some of the heavies on the ground and in the sky...



IMG_2201 by Attila Papp, on Flickr



IMG_2215 by Attila Papp, on Flickr



IMG_2353 by Attila Papp, on Flickr



IMG_2260 by Attila Papp, on Flickr


----------



## captloadie (27 Jun 2016)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> At work here in Kingston this morning and Lancaster and B-25 Mitchell flew overhead.. very impressive and unfortunately, I was slow in getting my cell phone out and was unable to get a shot.


You probably didn't see me waving at you then either as I was in the B-25. It was a memorable experience.


----------



## WingsofFury (28 Jun 2016)

Couple more...


----------



## mariomike (4 Sep 2016)

Maybe this belongs in the WTF thread...

Are they trying to take the last bit of fun out of the Ex?

Sep 03, 2016 

Is it time to rethink Toronto's air show?
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/programs/metromorning/air-show-trauma-1.3747293
'Any time a plane flew over, I was paralyzed,' says local filmmaker after returning from a conflict zone

It's the sound of the city this weekend: the roar of planes overhead as the Canadian International Air Show features vintage and modern planes in aerial displays. It's been running since 1949, and draws thousands of people to the waterfront.

"One of the largest air shows in North America!"


----------



## Journeyman (4 Sep 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/programs/metromorning/air-show-trauma-1.3747293



Summary:  "I'm making a film on supposed immigrant/refugee reactions to the air show;  not situating the estimate, but there's _clearly_  a problem between taking in refugees and 'this sort of affront' to their experiences.  I'm not saying we need to change on their behalf.... since all clear-thinking individuals will come to that obvious conclusion.  

So can I get some free, anti-military advertising for my project from the CBC?"      :boring:


----------



## mariomike (4 Sep 2016)

Looks like Wikipedia has a bit of an editing war going on!  

Canadian International Air Show

"The Canadian International Air Show (CIAS) is an annual horror show that has been tormenting local residents and ruining the last long weekend of the summer at the conclusion of the Canadian National Exhibition (CNE) in Toronto since 1949" 
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Canadian_International_Air_Show&action=history

In Toronto, the death rattle of summer is marked in an unusual way. It’s signalled by a crescendo of rumbling overhead, a whooshing sound of jets too close for comfort, sending vibrations throughout the city and cats clawing up walls. It’s the Canadian International Air Show.
https://nowtoronto.com/news/think-free-blog/10-people-who-hate-the-goddamn-toronto-air-show/

I live in the High Park area, so after all these years, I'm pretty used to it. The animals in the Park and the HP Zoo may get a bit skittish.


----------



## ueo (5 Sep 2016)

Lived in High Park area a long while ago, also worked as part of the CF exhibit at the CNE less long ago. This type of article appears annually and after a "short" news cycle fades until next year. No one beyond the "odd" person who lives in the area or someone who has an agenda of some description really cares. Those that espouse the thought that the immigrant community feels something should, maybe, ask that community. This years show was small, as compared to past years with their Vulcans etc going past and the odd accident, so what's the problem? Is one of "feelings" or one of "I" have an opinion and will try to impose it on the rest of the world? :facepalm:


----------



## mariomike (5 Sep 2016)

I was born at St. Joes. They were having the CIAS even back then. Get used to it, or go to the cottage!  

See Reply #17. 



			
				ueo said:
			
		

> Lived in High Park area a long while ago, also worked as part of the CF exhibit at the CNE less long ago.



In recent years, exhibits have been shutting down early.

Never did an exhibit, but worked a lot of OT at the Ex over the years  decades.


----------



## Journeyman (23 Jun 2017)

Not 2016, but another season of whininess has begun....


> *CF-18 flyby spooks Montrealers
> Event was organized for Alouettes' home opener, but not everyone was au courant*
> 
> "It scared the heck out of me," he said.
> ...


      :not-again:


----------



## Retired AF Guy (23 Jun 2017)

Some of those refugees probably look up and think, "Where were those planes when our villages were being razed?"


----------



## Rifleman62 (23 Jun 2017)

https://army.ca/forums/threads/123590/post-1493320/topicseen.html#new

Dimsum:





> Straight from the UN page on Peacekeeping:
> 
> Quote
> UN Peacekeeping is guided by three basic principles:
> ...



Perhaps we should paint our CF-18's baby blue with UN markings for the interdiction of hostile aircraft. Our pilots could wag a finger and shout "STOP" over 121.5 MHz.

The pilots would have to wear blue helmets also to give credibility to their polite request.


----------



## Roger123 (23 Jun 2017)

At ACS they gave a calendar of the QIAS featuring all the performers of 2016 as part of the welcome package. In the back of my mind I mentally said I was going to attend in June, in hopes of seeing a Raptor. At the end May I realized that there would be no show in 2017 and that they were planning to host it every other year. 

Anyway, looking at the photos on this forum I wonder how USAF pilots get trained on the F22. I mean I don't recall there being a 2 seat Raptor. Do they go from jet trainer (USAF equivalent of the hawk) to something like F18 and then Raptor?


----------



## Good2Golf (26 Jun 2017)

Roger123 said:
			
		

> At ACS they gave a calendar of the QIAS featuring all the performers of 2016 as part of the welcome package. In the back of my mind I mentally said I was going to attend in June, in hopes of seeing a Raptor. At the end May I realized that there would be no show in 2017 and that they were planning to host it every other year.
> 
> Anyway, looking at the photos on this forum I wonder how USAF pilots get trained on the F22. I mean I don't recall there being a 2 seat Raptor. Do they go from jet trainer (USAF equivalent of the hawk) to something like F18 and then Raptor?



T-6 to T-38 to FSim to F-22.  See Euro-NATO's Joint (USAF-NATO) Jet Pilot Training.

T-38 Talon's can be unforgiving, so they make excellent 'physical' training aircraft.  The FSim will be where a potential Raptor pilot will learn to fight the "data/info/knowledge kill-chain."  

Regards
G2G


----------



## Roger123 (26 Jun 2017)

Thanks for the link G2G.


----------



## CBH99 (10 May 2018)

Very random question here...

Was there some sort of display of either a C-130 or an A400M over Edmonton yesterday?

Very low & slow flying aircraft right over the middle of the city.  At first I thought it was a C-130, but the more I looked at it, the more it seemed to be something else?  Very low, but not quite low enough for me to make a definite conclusion.  I'd like to say it was a C-130, and perhaps it was just my eyes playing tricks on me...but it really looked like something else?

Any info?  Any displays or demonstrations?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 May 2018)

Anyone got a list for 2018?


----------



## mariomike (16 May 2018)

Air Shows 2018 : Canada
https://www.milavia.net/airshows/calendar/showdates-2018-north_america-CA.html


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 May 2018)

Tanks Mario.


----------



## Rifleman62 (16 Feb 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INcWJYFvSkQ

*Best of 2018 in the Mach-loop, Low-Level Flying*

Near the end the RCAF CF-18 Demo Tm.


One of the best. In 4K

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiAW6u4Yt1w

*Death Valley Days 4K*


----------



## Rifleman62 (1 Mar 2019)

*Awesome! 5 Commercial Jets Flying in Formation* Sep 2014

Five Airbus A350-900s took to the skies for a formation flight, if you love aviation this is just beautiful to watch.

https://www.chonday.com/16377/fivebujawe2/


----------



## Retired AF Guy (2 Mar 2019)

Following attachment has all the 2019 Canadian Airshow dates. Source: Scramble. The Scramble webpage has links for some of the airshows and also all US airshow dates.  Feel free to add any shows that I may have missed.


----------



## observor 69 (19 Aug 2019)

A F-18 passed over our location near Toronto Pearson Airport this morning around 0930 local. Probably something to do with this.  


The Canadian International Air Show (CIAS) (August 31 to September 2) celebrates its 70th anniversary this year with a spectacular new show. 

Confirmed Performances (to date):

The Royal Air Force Red Arrows
Canadian Forces Snowbirds
Canadian veteran Gord Price in the Russian-built Yak 50
USAF A-10
USAF Black Hawk Helicopter SAR Demonstration
MiG 15
Brent Handy in a Pitts Special 
RAF A400M
More acts to come - Stay tuned!

https://theex.com/main/entertainment/canadian-international-air-show/air-show


----------



## Dale Denton (19 Aug 2019)

Time of year when many complain about that awesome noise.

London Airshow is worth the travel with their lineup + display aircraft. 

Check out their site for the full list.


----------



## mariomike (19 Aug 2019)

My wife was SCUBA diving in Lake Ontario a couple of weeks ago. I was on the Etobicoke shore. The Lancaster flew over where I was standing. Awesome.


----------



## BDTyre (19 Aug 2019)

A few years ago we had a B-17 spend a few days out our local airport and it did some runs above town. It was several hundred feet up (probably even over 1000ft) and still quite loud, but my favourite memory has to be heading to work morning, sitting at an intersection and seeing it flying low (maybe 100 or 200 feet) over the farmland parallel to the highway before banking left and following the road back to the airport. Quite impressive.


----------

